# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: در باره ی pygtk

## صابر طهماسبی

سلام دوستان گرامی سال نو مبارک
من برنامه های زی را دانلود کردم اما در import کردن gtk در پایتون مشکل دارم لطفا بنده را در مورد نصب و راه اندازی pygtk راهنمایی کنید.
من برنامه های زیر را دانلود کردم
pycairo-1.4.12-2.win32-py2.6
pygobject-2.14.2-2.win32-py2.6
pygtk-2.12.1-3.win32-py2.6
Gtk+ 2.12.9 Runtime Environment Revision 2
Gtk+ 2.12.9 Development Environment Revision 2
 همشون راحت نصب میشن و بعد از نصب اونا دستور import gtk کار نمی کنه
حتی PATH سیستم را داخل پایتون چک می کنم درسته و تنظیمش کردم
اما با دستور import gtk
خطای زیر را می دهد :
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<pyshell#0>", line 1, in <module>
    import gtk
  File "D:\Python26\Lib\site-packages\gtk-2.0\gtk\__init__.py", line 48, in <module>
    from gtk import _gtk
ImportError: DLL load failed: The specified procedure could not be found.
نسخه ی پایتون هم 2.6 است و دستور import pygtk هم خطا نمی دهد

----------

